# Carmspack Gus 5 weeks to now.....



## Saphire

2 days ago...


----------



## Neko

he is gorgeous =)


----------



## sitstay

Outstanding! I have learned to love the sables!!!!
Sheilah


----------



## Gharrissc

Very handsome boy


----------



## KZoppa

My goodness he has a head on him doesn't he?! Handsome fella


----------



## Shade

He's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog

Big boy. Very handsome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

He is sitting at a solid 72lbs right now.


----------



## Saphire

The door to door salesman no longer come into our yard......yes!!


----------



## Freestep

Wow, he's getting BIG! Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Saphire

Here is Gus and his brother Pax


----------



## Mark N

Great looking dog, Carmspack is on my very short list


----------



## pyratemom

Great looking dog.Thanks for posting the puppy til now pics. It's great to see them grow up. I can't pick a favorite shot.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

handsome boys


----------



## GSD07

Saphire, do you mind to share your dog's pedigree? I can see resemblance between Gus and my dog, something so familiar in his round paws, the head structure, the eyes, his face expression. His brother Pax looks different but Gus feels like family LOL 

He's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Saphire

Sire is..

Carmspack Sumo

Dam..

Chiba vom Parchimer Land


----------



## GSD07

Thank you! How interesting, the dam's grand sire is my dog's sire! Your pup definitely got some genes from his mom's side 

It was also interesting for me to see that Iwan vom Poppitz has FH2. When I was looking for a pup I wanted a dog with strong tracking abilities, and I got what I hoped for. Now I see that it wasn't an accident.


----------



## Saphire

Hopefully Carmen will jump in with more info regarding his pedigree.....I am so green that I dont know the history of these dogs and what is strong etc.
Gus was hand picked for me for my interest in search and rescue. He too is very strong with his tracking.


----------



## Saphire

His puppy look is officially gone!


----------



## Bear GSD

Yes, now he's a handsome hunk :wub:


----------



## Shade

What a stunner :wub:


----------



## Saphire

Then and now.....oh how they change.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Wow... what a change!! He's certainly a stunning dog! I love his head.... nice looking, masculine dog!


----------



## mbussinger166

Very handsome dog


----------



## pyratemom

He certainly grew into a beautiful boy. Very handsome.


----------



## Courtney

He is most handsome!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Saphire said:


> Then and now.....oh how they change.


Can you bring him out to one of the K-W GSD Club pack walks? I really want to squish him... and steal him.


----------



## Saphire

Thanks everyone! 

The real thanks is for Carmen who has spent countless hours with me, teaching and showing me what a GSD is and should be. Invested so much of her limited free time to teach and explain RAW feeding, supplements and the benefits of. She has come to watch almost every training session. Gus is exactly what she said he would be. I could not have asked for a better mentor but most importantly I have gained an amazing friend. She is truly a gift to Gus and I.

Thank you Carmen.


----------



## Mrcjames31

Beautiful Dog absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Sunflowers

I will always think of him as the adorable fuzzygator with the green ear. :wub:

He is turning into quite the gorgeous dog! He has a beautiful face and his coloring has become quite striking.


----------



## Saphire

Well Gus has reached his one year mark...just over. This year has gone soooo quickly. I can't say I miss the young puppy stage, I am enjoying what Gus is now and am really enjoy watching him learn and mature.

We are still training with tracking with hopes to certify for SAR in the summer. His trainer was asked if we were ready and could go to Philippines.......not this time but maybe next.

When he sees his vest he goes into a total frenzy........he knows its time to track and he lives for it. His reward is when he finds his victim, this alone feeds his excitement for the next. No balls, toys etc. just the fun of succeeding oh and a "good boy".

Loves playing with this blanket...



Just before snow fell.



King of the hill.


Nutty puppy























Loves this ball!!


----------



## Eiros

Wow I love him... he looks so much like a "Gus" too... sweet, smart, and masculine!! So handsome! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lorihd

a beautiful boy!


----------



## pyratemom

Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Sunflowers

Wow! Very handsome boy he grew to be!
I love how his tongue always hangs to the side of his mouth, LOL


----------



## Wolfgeist

Man oh man, that boy has a HEAD on him!! SO handsome!!


----------



## carmspack

that head is straight from Sumo's line , his dam Sabrina who is like this but solid black Carmspack Sabrina , Sabrina's daughter BlackJack Carmspack Blackjack Johnson 
her son certified police dog Agro (shown under one year of age here) Carmspack Agro 
her son , Agro's brother Vinny Carmspack Vinny

and many generations back --- the trait is stamped


----------



## Vaks

oh wow!!!!!!! beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## Saphire

This is Journey....Gus' Aunt on Sires side..










Case who is mother of journey above..










Case and her son Pax...










I hope I have this right lol


----------



## carmspack

nice ! you have this almost right .
Journey is Case's daughter as is Sumo .
Sumo is Gus's sire . Pax is Gus's brother .
So Case is the grand dam -- still active -- ".....But not to let her go too crazy climbing and chasing balls etc. That could have caused the problem with her leg in the first place, because she is obsessed with chasing balls (same as Pax), and may have overdone things." she had a little bit of a muscle injury --- 7 1/2 and acting like a 2 year old . not really any signs of age on her ! which is a good thing.
Pax hangs his tongue just like Gus ---


----------



## lsatov

Saphire thank you so much for posting these pictures. I thought the forum would like to see a female offspring and grand dam of this Carmspack line.

The apples do not fall far from the tree.

Laurel


----------



## Wolfgeist

I am a huge Gus fan.. keep the photos coming, he is so handsome!


----------



## Saphire

Thanks Wild Wolf....he is amazing but I am biased of course lol.

This is another brother named Spencer...


----------



## Sunflowers

Pax has the Gus tongue happenin'


----------



## Saphire

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ms10818-gus-picture68418-20130502-173715.html

not workin for me lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Oh wow i just googled you  you are so close AND your dogs are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Saphire

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Oh wow i just googled you  you are so close AND your dogs are absolutely gorgeous


I work in Lindsay.... so very close!!


----------



## Sunflowers

Someday I will get to give this dog snout kisses. :wub:


Saphire said:


>


----------



## NancyJ

Stunning dog


----------



## KathrynApril

So love his coloring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjdow

Stellar dog! he reminds me of a dog in our working dog club.


----------



## blackshep

Mark N said:


> Great looking dog, Carmspack is on my very short list


Me too, if I could ever be so lucky as to convince Carmspack to sell me a dog one day.  Not that I'm ready for a new dog any time soon. But a girl can dream!

He's a hunk, Saphire!!


----------



## Saphire

Thanks everyone...he is alot of dog but in a very good way. Very forgiving with me when training. I would say he is ahead of me! lol


----------



## Saphire

Keeping guard...


----------



## Loneforce

Awesome pictures!


----------



## pyratemom

Beautiful dog. Beautiful snow - glad I don't have to deal with the snow but it is pretty. I bet Raina would love it. Your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Saphire

pyratemom said:


> Beautiful dog. Beautiful snow - glad I don't have to deal with the snow but it is pretty. I bet Raina would love it. Your dog is gorgeous.


Thank you!! You can have the snow...I am way over the pretty part of it! LOL


----------



## Sunflowers

:spittingcoffee: Even in the snow, his tongue hangs to the side!
Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## KathrynApril

Love the standing guard photo. I can see you have to deal with a lot of snow too. Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

Saphire said:


> Sire is..
> 
> Carmspack Sumo
> 
> Dam..
> 
> Chiba vom Parchimer Land


he favors ours so much...when I saw him in he bed...he looked so much like our male....our pups share the parchimer blood lines....I will have to get our paperwork to see the names...













The eyes, ears and head shape really reminds me if ours...

Pretty dog....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

mcdanfam said:


> he favors ours so much...when I saw him in he bed...he looked so much like our male....our pups share the parchimer blood lines....I will have to get our paperwork to see the names...
> View attachment 172802
> View attachment 172810
> 
> The eyes, ears and head shape really reminds me if ours...
> 
> Pretty dog....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is very pretty....love the snow pics! We have been so surprised how easy they are to train, well....how much they want to work... 

Love all of the pics...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Oh boy, what a absolutely gorgeous Gus you have  i wish i had pictures of mine from their first months and moments but they are rescues, do you keep an pup date album on facebook? we kept one of our Dex (but he is not GSD) and then we added rescue pics to it. I love it!


----------



## Saphire

mcdanfam said:


> he favors ours so much...when I saw him in he bed...he looked so much like our male....our pups share the parchimer blood lines....I will have to get our paperwork to see the names...
> View attachment 172802
> View attachment 172810
> 
> The eyes, ears and head shape really reminds me if ours...
> 
> Pretty dog....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Handsome boy yoy have there!!


----------



## Saphire

These Sables are so different looking with different light. It totally changes the entire look.


----------



## mcdanfam

Saphire said:


> These Sables are so different looking with different light. It totally changes the entire look.


Wow....his looks do change in the light! He has a beautiful mask! When we first looked we wanted the red and black saddle markings....we were told with our activity level and the places we visit and how much we are in the car....the working lines would be a better fit. We were not to excited about the coats, but have come to adore their looks! 

You have such a handsome boy! Hopefully our will grow up to be as handsome ) love all of your pics... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

what part of the coats did not excite you?


----------



## mcdanfam

Saphire said:


> what part of the coats did not excite you?


We were not huge dog people. My husband is terrified of shepherds...We like animals but never thought we would be what we are now. We have always helped at shelters, taken in cats to foster and place, taken in reptiles to foster and place....but did not like being licked or sleeping with animals. We had bought the two dogs to be trained, they were to be running partners with our daughters while the girls train for cross country. They were going to be our pets, but for more protection purposes. Well....that went out the door! The first moment we got them....we were in love! My 16 year old who does not care for animals now has a dog beside her at all times! We as a family fight over who's turn it is to train with them in class, who gets to cuddle with them and who gets to play with them. We never knew dogs could be like this! We may not be dog people but we are GSD people. 

My daughter (the one animals lover in the house) had the idea of a west German showline in mind....so when they told us working line would be better for our family....she was kind of bummed....but she learned that sometime the best things in life are not what you planned on not what you had pictured in your mind..... 
We were not against the coats, just had picture the dark reds with a dark saddle and dark black mask....of course We now adore their coats and love the unique traits  they are so easy to teach, and love to work...once you know how to train them...our trainer has been a blessing and taught us so much....everyday the dogs are amazing us...today...my 13 year old taught them another parlor trick...;-) in less than 10 mins...they could wave hello and goodbye...and knew when to do it....such amazing animals. 

We are so happy we listened to all the suggestions and went with the working lines....they take up a lot of time and energy... but they are worth every second we spend on them...now we get licked instead of waking to an alarm clock....and they are allowed to cuddle with us for a movie in the bed....:-/ 

We hope ours grow up to be as beautiful as yours...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

Ahhhh ok now I understand what you meant. My last GSD was a showline black/red...I always thought he was very striking to loom at. After losing him so young and having so many poblems my search took me to the working lines and strong breeding. I really did not care what he looked like, I wanted health and temperment.

How old is your boy now?


----------



## mcdanfam

Saphire said:


> Ahhhh ok now I understand what you meant. My last GSD was a showline black/red...I always thought he was very striking to loom at. After losing him so young and having so many poblems my search took me to the working lines and strong breeding. I really did not care what he looked like, I wanted health and temperment.
> 
> How old is your boy now?


That is why we listened to the suggestions for working lines, even though we had our minds set on the red and black showlines.... It was the smartest choice. Plus the suggestions lead us exactly where we needed to be, with the dogs that fit our lifestyle. Your reasons are exactly why we sacrificed our ideas for the two working lines we have....it was the best choice. 

He is just over a year....over the last two weeks he has started spreading in the chest, shoulders and rear. He is starting to grow into his giant head. He still looks a bit lanky but all of their growth spurts have made then look like awkward teens... Yours boy has filled in nicely and looks like he grew into his head. We hope Miles gets there... Millie has to grow into her ears....when she is jumping the girls said she looks like a deer.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

did you mean sables (color - not hair length) -- ?? when one says coats it refers to a long coat , plush coat . By the way Gus's sire Sumo is a dark sable long coat , and his sire is a solid black long coat . Just the way it turned out, not intentional.


----------



## mcdanfam

carmspack said:


> did you mean sables (color - not hair length) -- ?? when one says coats it refers to a long coat , plush coat . By the way Gus's sire Sumo is a dark sable long coat , and his sire is a solid black long coat . Just the way it turned out, not intentional.


Yes.....sorry! New to all of the GSD talk. If it is fur I call it coat. I will have to be more careful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

lol -- dogs have hair , not fur --


----------



## Saphire

mcdanfam said:


> That is why we listened to the suggestions for working lines, even though we had our minds set on the red and black showlines.... It was the smartest choice. Plus the suggestions lead us exactly where we needed to be, with the dogs that fit our lifestyle. Your reasons are exactly why we sacrificed our ideas for the two working lines we have....it was the best choice.
> 
> He is just over a year....over the last two weeks he has started spreading in the chest, shoulders and rear. He is starting to grow into his giant head. He still looks a bit lanky but all of their growth spurts have made then look like awkward teens... Yours boy has filled in nicely and looks like he grew into his head. We hope Miles gets there... Millie has to grow into her ears....when she is jumping the girls said she looks like a deer....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looks like our dogs are about the same age. Gus never really had an awkward stage or at least I didn't notice it. He grew somewhat steady and aleays seemed in proportion. I see half littermayes to him who are very simular that way. 

My last GSD definately went through big growth spurts and gangly stages. Seemed to take forever to grow ibto his ears and develop that deep chest.


----------



## mcdanfam

carmspack said:


> lol -- dogs have hair , not fur --


Lol.....sorry..... I guess I should shut up....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

Saphire said:


> Looks like our dogs are about the same age. Gus never really had an awkward stage or at least I didn't notice it. He grew somewhat steady and aleays seemed in proportion. I see half littermayes to him who are very simular that way.
> 
> My last GSD definately went through big growth spurts and gangly stages. Seemed to take forever to grow ibto his ears and develop that deep chest.


They have always had deep chest, I guess that is why they looked really thin through the tummy areas and when they grew taller...miles seemed more proportioned than millie....she would be looking really good one day and the next day, she would be taller, thinner, longer...after a few days...She would be filled out again. I guess miles having a much bigger head than her, never seemed like his ears were very big. 

I can't wait until we eventually get another one...I could collect them...they have such wonderful personalities. So different but both so lovable. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Sunflowers

Gotta love Gus pictures! :wub:


----------



## Saphire

Gus is making new friends











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

LOL! Love the second photo


----------



## Wolfgeist

The head on that dog is out of this world!!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Not to pick, really, but I read yrs back that the majority of dogs have 'fur' (all of those with undercoats, possibly some others) & that only a few, notably Maltese & Yorkies, are considered to have 'hair'. Is this regional nomenclature, ie USA vs Canada?


----------



## carmspack

Hair -- 

Dog Fur and Dog Hair—What's the Difference?
What is the difference between hair and fur? - Scientific American UCSB Science Line sqtest

also part of the language , at this time of the year you are probably starting to sweep a lot of "hair" . No one refers to the shedded stuff as fur. 

the breed standards (all dogs) refer to "it" as Hair "
*Skin - *The skin is (loosely) fitting, but without forming any folds.
*Coat*
*Hair texture*
Hair: 
The German Shepherd Dog is bred in the hair varieties double coat and long and harsh outer coat – both with undercoat. 
Double coat:
The guard hair should be as dense as possible, particularly harsh and close fitting: short on the head, including the inside of the ears, short on the front side of the legs, paws and toes, some-what longer and more strongly covered in hair on the neck. On the back side of the legs the hair extends to the carpal joint or the hock; it forms moderate ‘trousers’ on the back side of the haunches.
Long and harsh outer coat:
The guard hair should be long, soft and not close fitting, with tufts on the ears and legs, bushy trousers and bushy tail with downward formation of tuft. Short on the head, including the inside of the ears, on the front side of the legs, on the paws and toes, somewhat longer and more strongly covered in hair on the neck, almost forming a mane. On the back side of the legs the hair extends to the carpal joint or the hock and forms clear trousers on the back side of the haunches."


----------



## Freestep

RubyTuesday said:


> Not to pick, really, but I read yrs back that the majority of dogs have 'fur' (all of those with undercoats, possibly some others) & that only a few, notably Maltese & Yorkies, are considered to have 'hair'. Is this regional nomenclature, ie USA vs Canada?


 It's just semantics. Hair, fur, it's all made out of the same stuff. I'm a groomer, so I could be considered an expert on the many different kinds of pet pelage, and I don't care what you call it.  Poodles have curly coats. Terriers have wire coats. Pointers have smooth coats. GSDs have double coats. I don't bother myself with further nomenclature.

However, some people insist that we call natural, double coats (GSD, Husky, wolf, etc.) "fur", and continuously growing single coats (Poodle, Maltese, Yorkie) "hair". I didn't go to the link that was posted, but I'm sure it says something along those lines. I use the terms "hair," "fur", and "coat" interchangeably and no one has failed to figure out what I'm talking about. 

I could see that it probably matters more with regard to fabrics. If you're spinning the fiber into yarn, there may be a meaningful distinction between "hair" and "fur".


----------



## Hunter4628

Such a handsome dog you have!!


----------



## Sunflowers

He is all grown up now.
Saphire, you need to post a recent pic of that pose.


----------



## pyratemom

That head shot is great. It is a beautiful dog.


----------



## mcdanfam

So pretty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Saphire




----------



## Shade

:spittingcoffee: I love the raspberry photo  What a handsome goofball :wub:


----------



## Saphire

He always looks so serious so I thought I would share his goofy side.


----------



## Sunflowers

*Gus is enjoying the warmer weather, I see...*:wild:










*In my heart he will always be this green-eared puppy*:wub::wub:


----------



## Saphire

Finally no snow and the lakes are ice free.


----------



## Sunflowers

Saphire said:


> Finally no snow and the lakes are ice free.


----------



## mcdanfam

Awwwwwww...just a handsome boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

Gus is almost 2 years old..where has the time gone.

We have started with a new trainer in French Ring. Exciting times ahead.









First time on golf cart.


His first close up encounter with a goose. It happily plucked some fur off his head but he held firm to his training to not hurt the bird.







My son's best friend...part of the family.


----------



## Saphire

My mother in law is nervous of Gus. We really don't allow him on furniture although he is sneaky but here we let him win her over.





Sometimes you just have to take the picture before you say"off"


----------



## Saphire

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv652%2Fccgood380%2FCarmspack%2F20140509_100450_zpsahlthn8b.mp4">







Gawd I love this dog!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Gorgeous!


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Shade

Love the photos, he's a hunk :wub:


----------



## Saphire

Trying to get video to work here...

I give up lol


----------



## Cheyanna

Handsome boy. Fiona says to Gus, "how you doin'?"


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he is sooooooo handsome,,I've missed you)


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## Saphire

Hahaha sunflowers


----------



## Lilie

Saphire said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The real thanks is for Carmen who has spent countless hours with me, teaching and showing me what a GSD is and should be. Invested so much of her limited free time to teach and explain RAW feeding, supplements and the benefits of. She has come to watch almost every training session. Gus is exactly what she said he would be. I could not have asked for a better mentor but most importantly I have gained an amazing friend. She is truly a gift to Gus and I.
> 
> Thank you Carmen.


...and THAT ^^^ folks, is what makes a Responsible Breeder!!!!!


----------



## carmspack

gosh , darn ,


----------



## Saphire

Hugz Carmen


----------



## misslesleedavis1

He is one good looking dog!!


----------



## Saphire

I think so but I'm definately biased. Lol


----------



## Wolfgeist

What a HUNK!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

What a HUNK! :wub:


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Nice lookin male. Have you worked him yet?


----------



## Saphire

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Nice lookin male. Have you worked him yet?


We are working with a new trainer for French ring. He's quite excited about his potential. It will be my lack of experience that holds him back. 

He earned 6k this year and is now on scent for drugs although early stages so he is by definition working.


----------



## Saphire

Gus is 2 years old today!

Not once has this dog let me down. Love him to death, not sure he appreciated the birthday hat.


----------



## NancyJ

Handsome dog


----------



## Hineni7

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! He is a handsome lad! How is he earning money? Is he showing or doing drug detection work for police, or... ?? M


----------



## Sunflowers

Happy birthday, gorgeous Gus! :wub::gsdbeggin::birthday:


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!!

:happyboogie::groovy::birthday:


I love the Hat!!!


----------



## Saphire

Ok one more lol


----------



## Sunflowers

"I iz the birfday boy.

Gimme noms."


----------



## Saphire

LMAO he would wear anything on his head for a piece of tomato.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Saphire said:


> LMAO he would wear anything on his head for a piece of tomato.


lol he eats tomato!!?
I only have one that will eat tomato and i think she does it to spite the other dogs


----------



## Saphire

Gus will eat anything put in front of him....anything but he has his favorites and tomato is one....apples is his 2nd.

I really can't describe how excited I get about having a dog who I can feed anything and not experience diarrhea or stomach upset. He does however eat a very clean raw diet.


----------



## osito23

Gus is such a hunk, and that head!! Such a nice looking dog. Happy 2nd Birthday, Gus. :wub:


----------



## Saphire

Gus and my daughter


----------



## DeeBurd

What a stunning looking dog! He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Saphire

Thank you and everyone else who's watched him grow into an awesome dog.


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Neko

Very nice!


----------



## Shade

I love the photo with his eyes closed :wub:


----------



## JoanMcM

Very handsome!


----------



## pyratemom

He is beautiful! I love the one with the eyes closed and actually all of them as he is so beautiful.


----------



## Sunflowers

That dog is humanlike, I swear.


----------



## Saphire

Thanks everyone....this breed is soooo expressive!

It's all in the eyes of each of them.


----------



## ozzymama

I don't know if it's the lighting - or my eyes, they look like oil paintings.


----------



## charger

Very handsome dog. I never get tired at looking at pictures of him.


----------



## lorihd

holy crap, he is gorgeous, look at that head, the big "WOW" factor for sure


----------



## kelbonc

He is absolutely gorgeous!! Such an expressive face!!:wub:


----------



## Nikitta

He is a gorgeous boy. Jasira wants his e-mail address


----------



## Saphire

Almost 2.5 years old now omg where has it gone!!







Kisses!


----------



## RZZNSTR

He is a stunning boy!


----------



## lorihd

handsome as ever


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Soooo handsome! I find it interesting that his fave treat is tomato.
When I try to give mine any treat that is anything but meat or meat based...forget it! He sniffs it then looks at me like "Surely this is a mistake, lol.


----------



## pyratemom

Just so handsome. He is the perfect poster boy for a beautiful German Shepherd. I just went back and looked at the first puppy pictures you posted on this thread. He was such a cutie then there was no doubt he would grow into this handsome boy.


----------



## Nikitta

gorgeous dog


----------



## kelbonc

He is a beautiful boy!!! He looks so masculine. I just love his face!!! :wub:


----------



## Saphire

Thanks everyone! 

As for tomatoes, he still goes crazy for them. The only food he won't touch so far is lemons. He will play with them but no chance of eating them.


----------



## David Winners

What a handsome dog. Very masculine. How's the ring training going?


----------



## Saphire

Will be starting up strong within the next couple weeks!!
I will post pictures of our progress.


----------



## David Winners

Can't wait


----------



## J-Boo

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Wow, he's grown into such a handsome pup!!


----------



## Saphire

It's been awhile...

How time flies. Gus is almost 3 years old wow.


----------



## Sunflowers

Saphire said:


> It's been awhile...
> 
> How time flies. Gus is almost 3 years old wow.


:wub::wub::wub:

He has grown into quite the hunk, eh?


----------



## Saphire

Sunflowers said:


> :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> He has grown into quite the hunk, eh?


Yes he has.....love my pup.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful! Gus is very cool looking!


----------



## Shade

They grow up way too fast!  I just realized Hans and Delgado are 4 years old in January :crazy:

Gus is a hunk indeed


----------



## pyratemom

I have agree with everyone. Gus is quite the hunk and quite handsome.


----------



## Mavi

*Wow*

Wow his face looks chiseled! Great looking sable congrats!


----------



## joeinca

He looks awesome!


----------



## kelbonc

Wow!! He looks so strong, masculine and focused!! Stunning!! :wub:


----------



## G-burg

He's matured nicely!


----------



## Saphire




----------



## eddie1976E

Very handsome boy. Love the first picture


----------



## RZZNSTR

Cool pics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Very handsome boy.Love his face.


----------



## Galathiel

Gus just gets more and more handsome! How is that even possible??


----------



## pyratemom

The fall pictures are beautiful. The colors compliment him perfectly.


----------



## Debanneball

Saphire said:


> It's been awhile...
> 
> How time flies. Gus is almost 3 years old wow.


OMG, Gus is stunning!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Sunflowers

We need an update.
Gus has been bred and I am thrilled to say, he now has 6 fabulous puppies. 
One is coming to my area, and I am so excited!
Can’t wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Ruben!

Hi,
I was actually with the puppies the other Saturday!  Im also bringing home one. Can't believe how big is yellow one now. Need to see more pictures 
Cheers,
Ruben

* Edit: Adding the picture of yellow when he was 4 weeks old.


----------



## Sunflowers

That is Green. I know the collar looks yellow in the pic.


----------



## Ruben!

I got more pictures of Gus litter. They are all stunning! This is my little dude O'Neill with around 7 weeks. One ear up already!


----------



## Sunflowers

Congrats, Ruben!
Which one is O’Neill, purple?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Who was the Dam?


----------



## Sunflowers

Ellie Mae 🥰





Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle :: Fraserglen Kennels


Black and tan, DDR lines, Ellie Mae is sweet girl, good with other dogs, playful and energetic she is an excellent mom.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## Saphire

Momto2GSDs said:


> Who was the Dam?








Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Saphire

This litter was 3 years planning and as Gus approaches 8 years old. He’s been an incredible dog that Carmen chose to use after losing his Sire. The last of this particular line of hers.
The puppies are so very uniform in size and nature, all within 2oz. I so look forward to seeing them grow and mature.


----------



## Ruben!

Sunflowers said:


> Congrats, Ruben!
> Which one is O’Neill, purple?


Yup! When I was visiting they were 4 weeks old. I played and handle them. Mr. Purple in particular, he actually dragged my finger around after wrestling a bit with my hand...


----------



## Saphire

Ruben! said:


> Yup! When I was visiting they were 4 weeks old. I played and handle them. Mr. Purple in particular, he actually dragged my finger around after wrestling a bit with my hand...


You’re going to have a blast with your puppy. Such a patient man you’ve been lol


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ruben!

Saphire said:


> You’re going to have a blast with your puppy. Such a patient man you’ve been lol


haha thanks! he is great. To be honest all the puppies of that litter are amazing. Lots of energy, not shy at all, super strong and they all look stunning. He's definitely what I wanted since late 2015, just a few months after I arrived to Canada  

By the way, I'm going to send you a pm about raw, got some questions!


----------



## Saphire

[email protected]


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Saphire,
Are you going to keep one of those gorgeous little fluff balls??? 

Can you post a picture of Gus?


----------



## Saphire

Momto2GSDs said:


> Saphire,
> Are you going to keep one of those gorgeous little fluff balls???
> 
> Can you post a picture of Gus?


Hey Moms!

timing isn’t right for another GSD right now but, a friend is taking one so I will get to see how he does in her training program. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Sunflowers

I swear, that dog looks just like a human, with that stare and those eyelids...😍🥰


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Saphire said:


> Hey Moms!
> timing isn’t right for another GSD right now but, a friend is taking one so I will get to see how he does in her training ogram. Perhaps in the future.


.
View attachment 560492


Gus is ABSOLUTELY Stunning!!!!! 
💗


----------



## Saphire

Momto2GSDs said:


> .
> View attachment 560492
> 
> 
> Gus is ABSOLUTELY Stunning!!!!!
> 💗


Thank you! 😊


----------



## Saphire

Gus and his puppy Max


----------



## Sunflowers

Clone!


----------



## Saphire

Seems I’ve been slacking on this thread. Needless to say I am over the moon about the Ellie Mae/Gus litter and have decided that’s the combination I want a pup out of. Timing has to be right so I’m praying he will still be able to produce when I’m ready. The Jill/Gus litter is still young but I’m looking forward to seeing how they mature.
I’m attaching some current pictures to fill the gap here.


----------



## ksotto333

Always such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Saphire

ksotto333 said:


> Always such a beautiful boy.


Awww ty. I wish I could take credit for creating him 😁


----------



## NadDog24

My goodness he’s a HUNK! He doesn’t look 8 at all!


----------



## Sabis mom

He is so gorgeous. And such a love. I so enjoyed meeting him.


----------



## tim_s_adams

I'm not one to ogle other people's dogs, but he is very VERY handsome specimen! Love that masculine head, and the intelligence in his eyes. I am impressed...is he titled?


----------



## Saphire

tim_s_adams said:


> I'm not one to ogle other people's dogs, but he is very VERY handsome specimen! Love that masculine head, and the intelligence in his eyes. I am impressed...is he titled?


I trained IGP until he was close to 3 but then suffered several work injuries and surgery which put me out for a few years so sadly no he’s not titled. My inexperience in the sport and him being a lot of dog, took me longer than I’d like to admit. In experienced hands, he would have easily titled. He is a very serious civil dog. He has taught me so much, next pup will be much easier. I will be training with Joanne Fleming in the future.
Ty for the compliments.


----------



## Saphire

NadDog24 said:


> My goodness he’s a HUNK! He doesn’t look 8 at all!


He’s actually 8.5 yrs now and incredibly healthy. Hasn’t slowed down at all.


----------



## Saphire

May 7, 2021







youtube.com













May 7, 2021







youtube.com













May 7, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Saphire

Gus having fun last week








May 7, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## Saphire




----------



## Bearshandler

Saphire said:


> View attachment 573729
> View attachment 573730


Did you say 8 years or 8 months?


----------



## Saphire

Bearshandler said:


> Did you say 8 years or 8 months?


He is 8.5 years old. How I’d love to go back to 8 months old.


----------



## Sabis mom

Saphire said:


> View attachment 573729
> View attachment 573730


Flew out of the pool and landed in a tree? Lol.


----------



## Saphire

2 years ago I let him try lure coursing.









Gus and lure coursing







youtube.com


----------



## WNGD

Saphire said:


> 2 years ago I let him try lure coursing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus and lure coursing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


That's GREAT. Can you tie a live squirrel to it?


----------



## Saphire

WNGD said:


> That's GREAT. Can you tie a live squirrel to it?


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> That's GREAT. Can you tie a live squirrel to it?


Have you tried to tie a live squirrel to a thing before?


----------



## Saphire




----------



## David Winners

He's such a lovable dork


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> Have you tried to tie a live squirrel to a thing before?


haha
you have to lasso and hog tie it first .....


----------



## NadDog24

He couldn’t just let the branch drown! Lol


----------



## Saphire

Jist a few newer pictures of my pup. I just can’t believe he is almost 9 years old.









July 23, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## Sunflowers

He always has that thousand-mile, humanlike stare that makes you think he is trying very hard to understand everything.


----------



## NadDog24

He doesn’t look a day over 4! I so want a pup from the repeat Ellie Mae/Gus litter! I can see where Valor got his handsome face from.


----------



## Sabis mom

NadDog24 said:


> He doesn’t look a day over 4! I so want a pup from the repeat Ellie Mae/Gus litter! I can see where Valor got his handsome face from.


Then we will have siblings! Because that is the litter I am aiming for as well. 
Since T17 isn't currently breeding, it came down to a Carmspack/Fraserglen dog or a Wolfstraum dog. 
So far my fascination with Ellie Mae is winning out but it will ultimately come down to timing. Lee had a pup that looked perfect for me but at that time I was not able to take on a puppy. 

Gus is a goofy love who is friendly and sweet but so fixated on his person that all I got was an enthusiastic, quick kiss. He surely is a stunning creature though. Although the fruit bat is adorable as well. @Saphire


----------



## Sunflowers

Hmmm, wasn’t friendly and sweet when I saw him in 2015.
Aloof as heck, I was blown off until the very last day when I was on my way to the airport.
Butthead.
Must have mellowed out in his old age.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Sunflowers said:


> He always has that thousand-mile, humanlike stare that makes you think he is trying very hard to understand everything.


To me he looks like he already does!
What a hunk!


----------



## David Winners

Sunflowers said:


> Hmmm, wasn’t friendly and sweet when I saw him in 2015.
> Aloof as heck, I was blown off until the very last day when I was on my way to the airport.
> Butthead.
> Must have mellowed out in his old age.
> 
> View attachment 576421


Valor frustrates people all the time because he just doesn't care about attention from other people. If they smell like a dog, he will check them out but he could care less about pets from most humans.


----------



## Saphire

See, he can be a goofy boy ❤









January 29, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Saphire

If you are lucky in life, you get to experience and share it with a dog like Gus. Yesterday, I had to let Gus go. I really have no words that truly describe just how amazing he was. Smart, confident, fierce, fearless and a jerk. What I wouldn’t do to have that jerk back right now. The lessons he taught me are priceless. My heart is crushed 💔
Run free my amazing boy ❤


----------



## David Winners

I can't put into words how sorry I am for your loss 

Such an amazing dog and amazing journey you had together.

*hugs friend


----------



## tim_s_adams

So sorry to hear this... Sending healing thoughts your way. RIP Gus!


----------



## Sunflowers

I keep starting, but everything I write seems inadequate.

Gus left huge paws to fill.
I consider myself one of the fortunate few who got to spend some time in person with Gus.

Somewhere in Dog Heaven, he’s running with his dad, Sumo. I’m sure that the two of them own the place.

I am so very sorry, Saphire.


----------



## dogma13

Oh no.I'm so very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. amazing boy


----------



## Galathiel

I'm so sorry for this terrible news. I remember when you first posted about him and I've watched his journey with interest over the years. My guy Varik is only about 5 months younger. It's hard to believe that much time has gone by. _hugs_


----------



## ksotto333

Oh my, what heartbreaking news. I do not have adequate words to convey my sympathies. What a wonderful life you both shared. Peace be with you.


----------



## NadDog24

This is not what I expected when I got a notification from this thread… I didn’t know Gus, but from the stories and pictures/videos shared he was an amazing dog. My heart aches for you and your family. RIP handsome Gus…


----------



## WNGD

What an amazing dog who will forever live on in his progeny and your memories.
We've lost some good ones recently....

Run fast and free Gus.


----------



## Magwart

I am so terribly sorry. Please take good care of you during this awful time. _hugs_


----------



## Sabis mom

There is nothing I can say. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Zeppy

Oh, I am so sorry 😞 rest in peace Gus.


----------



## Hopps

I've been a member of this forum for a short period of time and I read so much about Gus. Your journey with Gus inspired me a lot. He has touched your life with happiness and reaches many others through your memories and puppies. Rest in peace.


----------



## Dunkirk

I'm so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss of Gus, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Katiebob

So sorry for your loss. Sending love.


----------



## jarn

I am so sorry for your loss. I didn't know him, but it's obvious to me (and everyone) just how amazing he was. Rest in peace Gus.


----------



## Bearshandler

I’m sorry for your loss. It’s tough losing a great dog.


----------



## Wunderwhy6

I’m so sorry. Words don’t do much help in these moments, but we can mourn with you over the loss of a good dog. Based on the years of memories in this thread, he had a great life with you


----------



## Saphire

Thank you everyone for your love and support ❤ I really can’t describe with words just how awful our household is right now. I know it will get easier but right now, no words describe our loss.


----------



## GatorBytes

I can only say, I am very sorry. 
Shocked too. I expected to see this thread go on for 14 yrs. 

RIP handsome


----------



## Saphire

I’m sure some are wondering what happened. Gus lived his life with such force combined with zero fear. He’d done some really crazy things over the years. One or more of his antics resulted in an injury to a cervical vertebrae which in turn created a compressed nerve. My vet feels he was jammed at some point during his bite work sessions. He was not considered a good candidate for surgery due to his physical needs. Quality of life was the most important for me. We managed his pain very well and he lived many months happy and carefree. He went downhill literally overnight and the choice was made to free him of his pain. During the initial testing phase, my vet was in awe of his bloodwork and physical condition. I like everyone else was sure I’d have to leave him in my WILL. In hindsight, I thought “I shouldn’t have let him do this or that” but in the end, I let him be the incredible dog he was, living life to the fullest each and every day.


----------



## WNGD

Saphire said:


> I’m sure some are wondering what happened. Gus lived his life with such force combined with zero fear. He’d done some really crazy things over the years. One or more of his antics resulted in an injury to a cervical vertebrae which in turn created a compressed nerve. My vet feels he was jammed at some point during his bite work sessions. He was not considered a good candidate for surgery due to his physical needs. Quality of life was the most important for me. We managed his pain very well and he lived many months happy and carefree. He went downhill literally overnight and the choice was made to free him of his pain. During the initial testing phase, my vet was in awe of his bloodwork and physical condition. I like everyone else was sure I’d have to leave him in my WILL. In hindsight, I thought “I shouldn’t have let him do this or that” but in the end, I let him be the incredible dog he was, living life to the fullest each and every day.


No regrets. Perfect life lived well.


----------



## Galathiel

If only our decisions in the moment were as perfect as hindsight ... but we are human. He was an incredible partner and friend and I'm sure HE had no regrets. We should be like our dogs and be more forgiving of ourselves. He has left a legacy that will be remembered.


----------



## LuvShepherds

He was a beautiful dog who lived his life to the fullest. You made the best choices for him all along. I’m so sorry for your loss. We all felt like we knew him.


----------



## David Winners

I feel honored and thankful to have a progeny of such a strong and wonderful dog. I see Gus in him every day and it makes me smile. I live everyday to the fullest with my dog. It may shorten both our lives but it's worth it. I can barely walk some mornings but I still get out and rock and roll with the nerd, because it makes our lives better.


----------



## Carter Smith

Like many I never met Gus, only through stories.. but I know what it’s like to lose ‘your boy’. Hopefully time heals and all the memories and pictures will show there value now. Very sorry for your loss.


----------

